# UCLA Screenwriting MFA 2022



## Chris W

Here's the official thread for UCLA Screenwriting. 

Online and Mailed Application Deadline: November 1, 2021​













 UCLA TFT - Screenwriting (M.F.A.)


	 					The two-year Master of Fine Arts in Screenwriting program encourages students to concentrate upon the challenge of writing a well-structured story
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 16, 2016








5.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Category: California






Here are the current acceptance statistics on our site: 


UCLA TFT - Screenwriting (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






38%

Admitted
58   out of   152   Admitted



3%

Waitlisted
4   out of   152   Waitlisted



59%

*Not Admitted*
90   out of   152   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Click through above link for more demographic data of accepted applicants.

Application info:









						Screenwriting - UCLA School of TFT
					

Home > Programs > Department of Film, Television and Digital Media > Graduate Degrees > Screenwriting Program Screenwriting About Courses Apply Staff The Screenwriting program, a two-year master of fine arts degree in film and television, seeks to identify and … Continue reading →




					www.tft.ucla.edu
				




APPLICATION WORKSHEET AND INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO APPLY

Please complete all of the following steps:

Step 1: Online


Complete the UCLA Graduate Division Online Application.
MUST be paid and completed online by November 1, 2021.
Indicate MFA, Film and Television, Screenwriting as the program.

Upload the Statement of Purpose.
Submit a 1-2 page document.

Upload a CREATIVE PORTFOLIO
Submit ONE of the following options in Script:
A competed FEATURE-LENGTH SCREENPLAY (90-130 page max).
An ORIGINAL hour-long DRAMA PILOT (50-65 page max)
An ORIGINAL half-hour COMEDY/DRAMEDY scripts (each 40 page max).
*DO NOT submit adaptations, spec episode scripts or co-written materials, these will NOT be reviewed.*


Upload Unofficial copies of all Transcripts.
Submit Three Letters of Recommendation
Enter the Names and Emails of all recommenders into the UCLA Graduate Division Online Application.

Step 2: Mail


Mail an Official copy of all Transcripts from each Undergraduate and Graduate institutions attended.
Note: Community College transcripts are not necessary.

Request that all Test Scores be sent directly to UCLA.
Only test scores taken by December 31, 2021 will be accepted.
The GRE UCLA Code is 4837 and the Department Code is 2409.
Note: The GRE is not Required for MFA Applicants


----------



## catmom

I'm applying!


----------



## stackerlee

Statement of Purpose is 1-2 pages single spaced?


----------



## Chris W

stackerlee said:


> Statement of Purpose is 1-2 pages single spaced?



The attached pdf (from their site) has this:

All written Supplemental Materials must be uploaded in PDF Format, 12 point font, double-spaced, use 8 ½ by 11 page size, and not exceed the indicated page maximum. If you do not follow these guidelines, your application will not be considered. Also include your name, title of the piece, and page number on each page.​








						Screenwriting - UCLA School of TFT
					

Home > Programs > Department of Film, Television and Digital Media > Graduate Degrees > Screenwriting Program Screenwriting About Courses Apply Staff The Screenwriting program, a two-year master of fine arts degree in film and television, seeks to identify and … Continue reading →




					www.tft.ucla.edu


----------



## stackerlee

Chris W said:


> The attached pdf (from their site) has this:
> 
> All written Supplemental Materials must be uploaded in PDF Format, 12 point font, double-spaced, use 8 ½ by 11 page size, and not exceed the indicated page maximum. If you do not follow these guidelines, your application will not be considered. Also include your name, title of the piece, and page number on each page.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenwriting - UCLA School of TFT
> 
> 
> Home > Programs > Department of Film, Television and Digital Media > Graduate Degrees > Screenwriting Program Screenwriting About Courses Apply Staff The Screenwriting program, a two-year master of fine arts degree in film and television, seeks to identify and … Continue reading →
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tft.ucla.edu


Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris W

stackerlee said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!


The pdf is hidden... it's that all CAPS underlined that says "APPLICATION WORKSHEET AND INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO APPLY"


----------



## its_me_mari

I'm applying too!


----------



## catmom

Chris W said:


> Also include your name, title of the piece, and page number on each page.


Just noticed this part!! Almost missed it!


----------



## its_me_mari

stackerlee said:


> Statement of Purpose is 1-2 pages single spaced?


Have you opened the application yet? 

I got super confused because on the pdf file they say 1-2 pages and "All written Supplemental Materials must be uploaded in *PDF Format, 12 point font, doublespaced, use 8 ½ by 11 page size*..." but in the actual application, they give you a blank space where you are supposed to write 500 words, not an "upload file" function.

After the Statement of Purpose, the next session is "Personal Statement" and this is the one you can upload a file. Kinda confusing.


----------



## Chris W

its_me_mari said:


> Have you opened the application yet?
> 
> I got super confused because on the pdf file they say 1-2 pages and "All written Supplemental Materials must be uploaded in *PDF Format, 12 point font, doublespaced, use 8 ½ by 11 page size*..." but in the actual application, they give you a blank space where you are supposed to write 500 words, not an "upload file" function.
> 
> After the Statement of Purpose, the next session is "Personal Statement" and this is the one you can upload a file. Kinda confusing.


I guess that requirement is just for the materials that you upload??


----------



## cheeeese3cake

its_me_mari said:


> Have you opened the application yet?
> 
> I got super confused because on the pdf file they say 1-2 pages and "All written Supplemental Materials must be uploaded in *PDF Format, 12 point font, doublespaced, use 8 ½ by 11 page size*..." but in the actual application, they give you a blank space where you are supposed to write 500 words, not an "upload file" function.
> 
> After the Statement of Purpose, the next session is "Personal Statement" and this is the one you can upload a file. Kinda confusing.


Hi I am applying for Production/Directing but I had the same question so I emailed TFT admission. They said SOP is required by TFT and we should follow the requirement on the application worksheet. PS is required by UCLA graduate and should followed the online application requirement. As where to upload the file I emailed them and still waiting for a reply.


----------



## its_me_mari

cheeeese3cake said:


> Hi I am applying for Production/Directing but I had the same question so I emailed TFT admission. They said SOP is required by TFT and we should follow the requirement on the application worksheet. PS is required by UCLA graduate and should followed the online application requirement. As where to upload the file I emailed them and still waiting for a reply.


Oooh, good to know!
Thank you so much and please, let us know when they answer it! =D


----------



## cheeeese3cake

its_me_mari said:


> Oooh, good to know!
> Thank you so much and please, let us know when they answer it! =D


will do but they take forever to reply. waited for almost two weeks to hear back from them lol :'(


----------



## cheeeese3cake

its_me_mari said:


> Oooh, good to know!
> Thank you so much and please, let us know when they answer it! =D


heey they finally reply!


----------



## It_movie

cheeeese3cake said:


> heey they finally reply!
> View attachment 2622


It's not quite accurate that they said that 500 words is approximately 2 pages double spaces, because if you literally cannot type more than 500 words in the text box. So you have to strictly follow the 500 words requirement, not the 2-page one.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

It_movie said:


> It's not quite accurate that they said that 500 words is approximately 2 pages double spaces, because if you literally cannot type more than 500 words in the text box. So you have to strictly follow the 500 words requirement, not the 2-page one.


You raised a solid point so I emailed them again. I hope they can reply at least a week before the deadline. If not then I am FK :'(


----------



## fiere240

Hello! I'm currently working on my feature film script and I'm not sure if it will hit 90 pages. Do you think we might be penalized for this?


----------



## Chris W

fiere240 said:


> Hello! I'm currently working on my feature film script and I'm not sure if it will hit 90 pages. Do you think we might be penalized for this?


Most likely yes. They get a lot of applicants. Don't let them deny you on a technicality.

Could it be a pilot?


----------



## cheeeese3cake

It_movie said:


> It's not quite accurate that they said that 500 words is approximately 2 pages double spaces, because if you literally cannot type more than 500 words in the text box. So you have to strictly follow the 500 words requirement, not the 2-page one.


Hey they emailed back:

Thank you for your interest in the UCLA School of Theater, Film, and Television. Yes, you can upload the document in the supporting documents portion of the app. You can also indicate in the text box that you will be uploading it there.


So I guess if your SOP is longer than 500 words we can submit it as a supporting document


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Hey does UCLA offer scholarships to MFA film students ?


----------



## its_me_mari

cheeeese3cake said:


> Hey they emailed back:
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the UCLA School of Theater, Film, and Television. Yes, you can upload the document in the supporting documents portion of the app. You can also indicate in the text box that you will be uploading it there.
> 
> 
> So I guess if your SOP is longer than 500 words we can submit it as a supporting document


Thanks great to know!
I was planning on editing mine to fit under 500 words, but it was 2 pages (double space already).


----------



## cheeeese3cake

its_me_mari said:


> Thanks great to know!
> I was planning on editing mine to fit under 500 words, but it was 2 pages (double space already).


Best of luck!


----------



## PCar

Hey everyone. I'm applying too! I had a question, though. I was 100% that we needed to upload a show bible if we're uploading a Pilot for our creative portfolio. But I was revising the instructions sheet, and I don't see anything about a show bible... Was I tripping? lol

And btw, best of luck to everyone applying!


----------



## fiere240

PCar said:


> Hey everyone. I'm applying too! I had a question, though. I was 100% that we needed to upload a show bible if we're uploading a Pilot for our creative portfolio. But I was revising the instructions sheet, and I don't see anything about a show bible... Was I tripping? lol
> 
> And btw, best of luck to everyone applying!


Hey, they edited the application requirements some time in end-September. I was thrown by them too :')


----------



## its_me_mari

Hey everyone, so I'm finishing my application on the deadline ( the day before probably), but that would be a Saturday. November 1st (Monday) is like a holiday in Brazil so I won't be able to mail my transcripts.

I would like to know if I can mail my official transcript before submitting the online part. Does anyone know about this? I couldn't find any information on the topic. (I mean, with USC you need to finish the online part, receive an ID and use that to mail your transcripts).


----------



## fiere240

its_me_mari said:


> Hey everyone, so I'm finishing my application on the deadline ( the day before probably), but that would be a Saturday. November 1st (Monday) is like a holiday in Brazil so I won't be able to mail my transcripts.
> 
> I would like to know if I can mail my official transcript before submitting the online part. Does anyone know about this? I couldn't find any information on the topic. (I mean, with USC you need to finish the online part, receive an ID and use that to mail your transcripts).


Hey, the official UCLA application doesn't require us to submit official transcripts at all. This means that we mail everything directly to TFT, and by TFT's instructions we just put our name and stuff. Should be ok to mail early as they can match the names later on hopefully.

I'm finishing my application on the deadline too :') haven't had much time due to working full-time. Good luck to both of us!


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

fiere240 said:


> Hey, the official UCLA application doesn't require us to submit official transcripts at all. This means that we mail everything directly to TFT, and by TFT's instructions we just put our name and stuff. Should be ok to mail early as they can match the names later on hopefully.
> 
> I'm finishing my application on the deadline too :') haven't had much time due to working full-time. Good luck to both of us!


Hey read this 






						Required Academic Records | UCLA Graduate Programs
					

International and American applicant requirements for UCLA.



					grad.ucla.edu
				




I think for now we need to submit unofficial transcript copies. Only once the admission is confirmed is when we are supposed to send the official transcripts.


----------



## fiere240

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Hey read this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Required Academic Records | UCLA Graduate Programs
> 
> 
> International and American applicant requirements for UCLA.
> 
> 
> 
> grad.ucla.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think for now we need to submit unofficial transcript copies. Only once the admission is confirmed is when we are supposed to send the official transcripts.


Hey, this is true for the general grad application, but TFT additionally requires us to send official transcripts as well.









						Screenwriting - UCLA School of TFT
					

Home > Programs > Department of Film, Television and Digital Media > Graduate Degrees > Screenwriting Program Screenwriting About Courses Apply Staff The Screenwriting program, a two-year master of fine arts degree in film and television, seeks to identify and … Continue reading →




					www.tft.ucla.edu
				




Step 2: Mail


Mail an Official copy of all Transcripts from each Undergraduate and Graduate institutions attended.
Note: Community College transcripts are not necessary.

Request that all Test Scores be sent directly to UCLA.
Only test scores taken by December 31, 2021 will be accepted.
The GRE UCLA Code is 4837 and the Department Code is 2409.
Note: The GRE is not Required for MFA Applicants.

[...]

*Academic Records:* Although the Application for Graduate Admission enables applicants to upload an unofficial copy of their academic records, all applicants are required to submit official records from each academic institution attended.


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Dammn I hadn't seen the step 2 mail option. What should I do ? All universities are closed in India for a festival. 
Is it okay if my transcripts reach them late ? No one is available on their phone no. too and no one even replies to email.


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Hey so I called on the other no. and they picked it up. They said its fine if the transcripts we courier comes a little late. Phewww !


----------



## its_me_mari

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Hey so I called on the other no. and they picked it up. They said its fine if the transcripts we courier comes a little late. Phewww !


Oooh thank god!!! 
Mine will probably arrive late too, since from Brazil to the US it takes 4 business days.


----------



## its_me_mari

fiere240 said:


> Hey, the official UCLA application doesn't require us to submit official transcripts at all. This means that we mail everything directly to TFT, and by TFT's instructions we just put our name and stuff. Should be ok to mail early as they can match the names later on hopefully.
> 
> I'm finishing my application on the deadline too :') haven't had much time due to working full-time. Good luck to both of us!


Thank you!
Just arrived from the post office! 
Will be finishing my script today as well and then revise until the weekend.

Good luck! =D


----------



## PCar

fiere240 said:


> Hey, they edited the application requirements some time in end-September. I was thrown by them too :')



Oh, ok. That makes sense! I was excited to include a show bible, but hey, one less thing to stress over! haha Thanks!


----------



## PCar

Hey everyone. Does anyone know if after you've paid the fee you're allowed to edit the application, or submit something else?


----------



## fiere240

PCar said:


> Hey everyone. Does anyone know if after you've paid the fee you're allowed to edit the application, or submit something else?


From the PDF: 
Make sure you review all categories before you submit your UCLA Graduate Division Online
Application. You may log in/log out of the system as many times as needed during the filing period,
but once the application is submitted, you will not be able to make ANY corrections or additions.


----------



## PCar

fiere240 said:


> From the PDF:
> Make sure you review all categories before you submit your UCLA Graduate Division Online
> Application. You may log in/log out of the system as many times as needed during the filing period,
> but once the application is submitted, you will not be able to make ANY corrections or additions.



Hi. Thank you for replying. Yes, I saw that. I think what I meant to ask was: if by paying the fee, our application is considered submitted, meaning you can no longer edit it. Because I'd like to pay the fee by 5pm on Monday, but I'd like to upload my last document later than that.


----------



## Chris W

Why so down to the wire? Be careful. Previous years technical problems have caused people to miss the deadline.


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> Why so down to the wire? Be careful. Previous years technical problems have caused people to miss the deadline.


See here:






						HELP!! What to do if missed the Deadline of Columbia?
					

Hi there,  As the title says...I missed the deadline of Columbia. (which is yesterday ? I got all the materials ready, just couldn't upload the media sample cause the internet is horrible in where I live (I'm doing a volunteer job at a film festival, and the hotel they provide is sketchy ?  and...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Batsy

PCar said:


> Hey everyone. Does anyone know if after you've paid the fee you're allowed to edit the application, or submit something else?


The application reads as follows:

_Your application cannot be processed and reviewed by the proposed program until you have:_

_Paid the application fee by credit or debit card in U.S. currency. _
_Uploaded and/or sent the required supporting documents for your major program._
_Submitted the application. Submission is the final step after fee payment.
**Please note that paying the application fee does not automatically submit your application.*_
So it looks like you should be able to pay the application fee, come back and submit the application. This can be found on the "Instructions" page of the application if you'd like to read it yourself. I don't think the application can submit without the required documents anyway, judging from the wording of the rest of the instructions page.


----------



## PCar

Batsy said:


> The application reads as follows:
> 
> _Your application cannot be processed and reviewed by the proposed program until you have:_
> 
> _Paid the application fee by credit or debit card in U.S. currency. _
> _Uploaded and/or sent the required supporting documents for your major program._
> _Submitted the application. Submission is the final step after fee payment.
> **Please note that paying the application fee does not automatically submit your application.*_
> So it looks like you should be able to pay the application fee, come back and submit the application. This can be found on the "Instructions" page of the application if you'd like to read it yourself. I don't think the application can submit without the required documents anyway, judging from the wording of the rest of the instructions page.



Thank you!


----------



## fiere240

My application is in! All the best everyone!

On to preparing for the USC app for me!


----------



## Chris W

fiere240 said:


> My application is in! All the best everyone!
> 
> On to preparing for the USC app for me!


Congrats! Be sure to add it to our database and tracker! 👍






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




The more data we have the more helpful it is to everyone.


----------



## Chris W

Deadline is today!​Good luck everyone. Don't delay until the last moment!


----------



## its_me_mari

Application in!!

Good luck everyone 
Now the waiting game begins hahaha


----------



## pflanes

does anyone know when interview requests will be sent out?


----------



## its_me_mari

pflanes said:


> does anyone know when interview requests will be sent out?


Just checked the 2020 thread and someone got their request on Jan 21 👀

But reading different years really looks like people start getting them late Jan. So it might be close!!!!


----------



## izzy74

Just got my interview request! It was sent to my spam so make sure to check that!


----------



## cheeeese3cake

congrats！！ I didn't receive anything and I checked all possible inbox!


----------



## emcleod2

izzy74 said:


> Just got my interview request! It was sent to my spam so make sure to check that!


Me too! Congrats! Thank you for mentioning the spam....mine was there too and I definitely wouldn't have seen it!


----------



## its_me_mari

izzy74 said:


> Just got my interview request! It was sent to my spam so make sure to check that!


Go mine!!! Congrats on your interview and thank you for talking about spam! Mine was there as well!

Can’t believe it! 😊😱


----------



## Chris W




----------



## PCar

izzy74 said:


> Just got my interview request! It was sent to my spam so make sure to check that!



Same here. Thank you so much for mentioning that!


----------



## Dankfilmdude

Do they send out letters of rejection as well? Just wanna make sure I gauge my expectations as I haven’t received anything for an interview


----------



## emcleod2

Dankfilmdude said:


> Do they send out letters of rejection as well? Just wanna make sure I gauge my expectations as I haven’t received anything for an interview


Judging by past threads, I think they send rejections out much later (like May) and then reject everyone at once. It also seems like they admit a few people without an interview.


----------



## Rhipp

I got an interview form too! huge relief!!!!! (it was also in spam)


----------



## ajcurrie

Hey guys! Just joining the party, but believe it or not, had not come across this gem of a resource before tonight. :O

Congrats to everyone with the interview requests. Haven't gotten one yet, but I'll keep all ten fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Ibanmont

Also found my interview request in the Spam folder. Thanks for mentioning it. I'll have to keep a closer eye in there from now on.


----------



## tylergenet

Got my interview the other day too! But also everytime they've emailed it's ended up in spam for some reason, maybe the email address is too long?


----------



## fiere240

emcleod2 said:


> Judging by past threads, I think they send rejections out much later (like May) and then reject everyone at once. It also seems like they admit a few people without an interview.


Thanks for this!! Trying to stay a little hopeful since I haven't gotten an interview request :')


----------



## fiere240

Anyone got interview requests after Feb 2nd? I want to stop checking my spam haha


----------



## Ibanmont

fiere240 said:


> Anyone got interview requests after Feb 2nd? I want to stop checking my spam haha


The email with the interview request says the last day they are interviewing people is Friday Feb 18. Not sure if they'll still send more requests these days, but wanted to share the info.


----------



## PCar

Did anybody do the interview on the 7th? If so, how was it?


----------



## stackerlee

PCar said:


> Did anybody do the interview on the 7th? If so, how was it?


Way too short. When there are so many people interviewing you, it's tough to get into a groove.


----------



## fiere240

I got an email from filmgrad... but it was just to answer a query I sent in December :') not sure what this means - I've given up on an interview by this time but it's interesting that I even got a reply haha. Maybe they're doing a mass reply to everyone who's emailed asking about interviews


----------



## stackerlee

Does anyone know how many are admitted from the pool of who’s interviewed? I saw something like 70-80 interview slots available


----------



## stackerlee

stackerlee said:


> Does anyone know how many are admitted from the pool of who’s interviewed? I saw something like 70-80 interview slots available







I wonder if it’s still similar


----------



## PCar

I was wondering if they would admit more people this year because they skipped last year (because of the pandemic, and to restructure the program)


----------



## stackerlee

PCar said:


> I was wondering if they would admit more people this year because they skipped last year (because of the pandemic, and to restructure the program)


Was hoping this as well! They’ve gotta let a couple more in, right?


----------



## PCar

stackerlee said:


> Was hoping this as well! They’ve gotta let a couple more in, right?



I hope so! Did you really see 70-80 slots for interviews? There seemed to be only like 15 per day, and only 3 days. Unless they have more than those 3 initial days, and I don't know about them?


----------



## bellbro

I'm now worried I got an interview request and just straight up did not see it lmao. Regardless, best of luck to those who interviewed!


----------



## ChiaFettuccine

bellbro said:


> I'm now worried I got an interview request and just straight up did not see it lmao. Regardless, best of luck to those who interviewed!


Me too! And I cleared out my spam folder maybe two days before seeing all the "check your spam folder" messages!! yikes


----------



## stackerlee

PCar said:


> I hope so! Did you really see 70-80 slots for interviews? There seemed to be only like 15 per day, and only 3 days. Unless they have more than those 3 initial days, and I don't know about them?


I didn't see this: I think I counted more than that but it's been a while. There's also an old interview where a dean says that they interviewed 70 or so people a year. Did they not have the interview slots over a couple weeks?


----------



## izzy74

I got in!!!!!! Check your spam!


----------



## Rhipp

I got in as well! It was in my spam folder too. UCLA needs to fix that lol. But what a relief!!!!


----------



## bellbro

Y’all know if there is an application portal? I haven’t received a single email from them since I applied so idk if I trust their email service hahah


----------



## stackerlee

The letter says that we have been recommended for acceptance. Does anybody know if the audit by graduate division is a big deal or disqualifies anyone?


----------



## izzy74

stackerlee said:


> The letter says that we have been recommended for acceptance. Does anybody know if the audit by graduate division is a big deal or disqualifies anyone?


I don't think the graduate division audit is a big deal unless there are major red flags in an undergraduate transcript / other areas of the application. To my understanding, film schools at public institutions like UCLA and UT Austin decide who they want and then get it approved by the overarching campus graduate division. That approval is more clerical than an evaluation of the materials though.


----------



## stackerlee

izzy74 said:


> I don't think the graduate division audit is a big deal unless there are major red flags in an undergraduate transcript / other areas of the application. To my understanding, film schools at public institutions like UCLA and UT Austin decide who they want and then get it approved by the overarching campus graduate division. That approval is more clerical than an evaluation of the materials though.


Sweet! Thank you!


----------



## ajcurrie

Congrats, friends who've been accepted! That's got to feel fantastic!

Did your portal change, or is it still the same? I haven't gotten any correspondence from them at all since applying like bellbro, and I have a lot of reservations with their email systems too, so it'd be great to know if there's something different to expect in the portal or not.


----------



## izzy74

ajcurrie said:


> Congrats, friends who've been accepted! That's got to feel fantastic!
> 
> Did your portal change, or is it still the same? I haven't gotten any correspondence from them at all since applying like bellbro, and I have a lot of reservations with their email systems too, so it'd be great to know if there's something different to expect in the portal or not.



All of my correspondence has been via email (which is nerve wracking bc every single email has gone to spam). I just checked and my application portal looks exactly the same as when I submitted the app last October.

And thank you! Fingers crossed for everyone still waiting to hear.


----------



## GarrisBarris

Long time lurker, but also got in!!! Cannot wait to meet you all on campus!!


----------



## its_me_mari

Congrats to everyone that got in 🎉🎉

Still waiting around here trying not to lose hope haha


----------



## ajcurrie

Thanks Izzy! I guess it's in the lap of the gods then. Let's hope we haven't missed things 🤞


----------



## its_me_mari

OMG! Just received the email!
I’M IN


----------



## izzy74

its_me_mari said:


> OMG! Just received the email!
> I’M IN


Yay!!! Congratulations!


----------



## tpzdd

Congrats, everyone! Hoping more emails go out this evening. I got my interview email around 5 PM. Not sure if that will be correlated.


----------



## Chris W

its_me_mari said:


> OMG! Just received the email!
> I’M IN


Congrats!

Here's the UCLA private forum access link if you want to get that forum going again too. 



			PRIVATE CLUB - UCLA


----------



## cliffchi12

Hey everyone! Late to the train here, but thank you so much for posting regular updates about interview requests and acceptance letters. I found both of mine in the spam folder, and without this forum, there's no way I would've checked it so religiously. Congrats to everyone who got in! Excited to meet y'all!


----------



## Rhipp

Hey, just thought I should let people know that I got an email about funding in my spam folder, so you should check!


----------



## ChiaFettuccine

Anyone else still waiting? Haven't had any communication in my inbox


----------



## MaryMacCecilia

Congrats to everyone who got in and I echo @cliffchi12 because if it wasn't for this forum, I wouldn't have checked my spam folder and discovered I got in! Very exciting. Did anyone tour the campus yet? I'm curious as to what it is like.


----------



## khalifg12

So glad to have found this! I just so happened to check my spam folder March 1st and I found the funding letter that said, "Congrats again!" And I was like, "umm...I haven't even seen the first congrats." haha but I'm in too! Can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## Chris W

Just had a Diddy Riese ice cream cookie sandwich.... The best reason to do to UCLA. 🤣


----------



## ana22

I’m still waiting—figuring that I didn’t get in! Or maybe waitlisted? Idk lol but since I got into USC I’m not too upset


ChiaFettuccine said:


> Anyone else still waiting? Haven't had any communication in my inbox


----------



## tpzdd

ana22 said:


> ana22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m still waiting—figuring that I didn’t get in! Or maybe waitlisted? Idk lol but since I got into USC I’m not too upset
Click to expand...

I haven't heard of any UCLA Screenwriting waitlists yet. It doesn't seem like they came out. Only admits.


----------



## fiere240

Still waiting, no word from UCLA since my application


----------



## ChiaFettuccine

fiere240 said:


> Still waiting, no word from UCLA since my application


Me neither!


----------



## AY3AR0N

Do they just not send out rejection letters? I need something, the wait is killing me.


----------



## cliffchi12

Has anyone received their official decision letter and a request to complete a Statement of Intent to Enroll?


----------



## GarrisBarris

Nope


----------



## Seemslikeagoodidea

cliffchi12 said:


> Has anyone received their official decision letter and a request to complete a Statement of Intent to Enroll?


Hey, just curious because I interviewed and have not received a rejection yet, was your acceptance in an email? You asked  if anyone received "official decision letter".


----------



## cliffchi12

Seemslikeagoodidea said:


> Hey, just curious because I interviewed and have not received a rejection yet, was your acceptance in an email? You asked  if anyone received "official decision letter".


Yes, my unofficial acceptance was emailed to me. It was in my spam folder, so maybe check there?


----------



## khalifg12

Are we all doing GTA our first year?/ anyone contact financial aid yet about the tuition remission that comes with that?


----------



## its_me_mari

cliffchi12 said:


> Has anyone received their official decision letter and a request to complete a Statement of Intent to Enroll?


No!


----------



## fiere240

Can't believe UCLA still hasn't sent rejections!! I was gonna wait a bit more before committing to another school, but I think there's no point waiting anymore.


----------



## GarrisBarris

fiere240 said:


> Can't believe UCLA still hasn't sent rejections!! I was gonna wait a bit more before committing to another school, but I think there's no point waiting anymore.


I think, as of right now, it is the university delaying rejections because even those accepted by TFT have not received acceptance from UCLA…


----------



## AY3AR0N

GarrisBarris said:


> I think, as of right now, it is the university delaying rejections because even those accepted by TFT have not received acceptance from UCLA…


But why? What's the point in leaving people in limbo? This was one of the earliest applications that needed to be submitted, and the only people graced with any response have been accepted, which frankly isn't a good sign for the rest of us. Some of us have to start making commitments soon.

If we're rejected or waitlisted, does that mean it's not important for us to know? It's ridiculous. They should just rip the bandaid off and be straight up.


----------



## khalifg12

AY3AR0N said:


> But why? What's the point in leaving people in limbo? This was one of the earliest applications that needed to be submitted, and the only people graced with any response have been accepted, which frankly isn't a good sign for the rest of us. Some of us have to start making commitments soon.
> 
> If we're rejected or waitlisted, does that mean it's not important for us to know? It's ridiculous. They should just rip the bandaid off and be straight up.


Would it be possible to email graduate admissions at all? I know our application portal is different and doesn't update status like the undergraduate admissions portal, but it's still worth a shot.


----------



## GarrisBarris

AY3AR0N said:


> But why? What's the point in leaving people in limbo? This was one of the earliest applications that needed to be submitted, and the only people graced with any response have been accepted, which frankly isn't a good sign for the rest of us. Some of us have to start making commitments soon.
> 
> If we're rejected or waitlisted, does that mean it's not important for us to know? It's ridiculous. They should just rip the bandaid off and be straight up.





khalifg12 said:


> Would it be possible to email graduate admissions at all? I know our application portal is different and doesn't update status like the undergraduate admissions portal, but it's still worth a shot.


Yeah, it sucks right now but emailing could be the way to go to find definite answers.


----------



## tpzdd

Did anyone receive an email from BruinDirect deposit? I've had no contact from UCLA and then received that this evening at 6 PM. I have no idea why.


----------



## khalifg12

tpzdd said:


> Did anyone receive an email from BruinDirect deposit? I've had no contact from UCLA and then received that this evening at 6 PM. I have no idea why.


I didn't.


----------



## khalifg12

Just got my official offer letter from the school! Check your graduate admissions portal


----------



## stackerlee

khalifg12 said:


> Just got my official offer letter from the school! Check your graduate admissions portal


Hi! How did you get the info to link your graduate admissions portal with your account? I don't have any like application info and can only see how to create an 'unaffiliated account'. Does anyone know if I should just wait for the email?


----------



## khalifg12

stackerlee said:


> Hi! How did you get the info to link your graduate admissions portal with your account? I don't have any like application info and can only see how to create an 'unaffiliated account'. Does anyone know if I should just wait for the email?


When you submitted your application, there was a portal you had to log into. On your application it has a UID that you use for all that. There's also an email they'll send you stating a decision has been made on your application. And this one surprisingly didn't go to spam.


----------



## stackerlee

khalifg12 said:


> When you submitted your application, there was a portal you had to log into. On your application it has a UID that you use for all that. There's also an email they'll send you stating a decision has been made on your application. And this one surprisingly didn't go to spam.


Beautiful! Thank you - I really appreciate it.


----------



## khalifg12

stackerlee said:


> Beautiful! Thank you - I really appreciate it.


Of course!


----------



## ChiaFettuccine

Anyone else still have zero communication from the school? No interview, no decision, no nothing?


----------



## ajcurrie

Yup. I emailed and they said that the process of decisions was still on going and to keep an eye on the email and spam folders. 

Pretty sure though that they’re just sitting on waitlists or rejections at this point.


----------



## catsoutofthebag

I find their process of not notifying waitlist and rejections unprofessional at this point. Adult to adult, professional to professional, they should be transparent so everyone can move on and make other arrangements. I interviewed with them so at least I've heard from them.


----------



## fiere240

Just got my rejection letter in my email!


----------



## tpzdd

fiere240 said:


> Just got my rejection letter in my email!


did your portal change?


----------



## fiere240

tpzdd said:


> did your portal change?


Yes the email directed me to the portal


----------



## tpzdd

I interviewed and still haven't heard back. My portal just says status: submitted.


----------



## PCar

tpzdd said:


> I interviewed and still haven't heard back. My portal just says status: submitted.



Same here. What's probably happening is, tomorrow is the deadline for the first batch of admits to commit to UCLA; so they're probably waiting on them so they can send out the next batch of admits/rejections and the waitlist. Good luck!


----------



## tpzdd

PCar said:


> Same here. What's probably happening is, tomorrow is the deadline for the first batch of admits to commit to UCLA; so they're probably waiting on them so they can send out the next batch of admits/rejections and the waitlist. Good luck!


any word?


----------



## tpzdd

I got in!!!! Just got my email in my spam folder and I have to let them know by May 3rd.


----------



## Chris W

tpzdd said:


> I got in!!!! Just got my email in my spam folder and I have to let them know by May 3rd.


Congrats!!! Be sure to add your application to the site when you can! 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## emcleod2

tpzdd said:


> I got in!!!! Just got my email in my spam folder and I have to let them know by May 3rd.


....Still waiting. I guess I'll find out in May? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Congrats! That's really wonderful.


----------



## catsoutofthebag

No news at all for me. Congrats to all who are in! Can someone link me to the portal where you check decisions?


----------



## scaldwellkerson

catsoutofthebag said:


> No news at all for me. Congrats to all who are in! Can someone link me to the portal where you check decisions?


There's no link to a portal, they'll send you an email prompting you to a link. If it's taking this long they may have a place for you, waitlist or not because their reserve deadline may have passed


----------



## catsoutofthebag

Believe it or not, I have not heard a thing from UCLA. Portal still says submitted. I’m happily committed elsewhere but my gosh.


----------



## scaldwellkerson

catsoutofthebag said:


> Believe it or not, I have not heard a thing from UCLA. Portal still says submitted. I’m happily committed elsewhere but my gosh.


Wow, I am so sorry. I honestly think they are keeping some people on the back burner because they were so far behind with acceptance and they want to wait for people to deny and then put other people on the waitlist. It's really rude, again so sorry.


----------



## emcleod2

catsoutofthebag said:


> Believe it or not, I have not heard a thing from UCLA. Portal still says submitted. I’m happily committed elsewhere but my gosh.


Haven't heard either. Although I looked at the 2020 thread and it looks like the last group got their rejections in mid June, so I'm expecting we will be emailed around then. Congrats on getting into a program!!


----------



## catsoutofthebag

Juuust got my rejection . I called last week and left a message but no one got back to me. I guess this is the way they return phone calls 😅.


----------



## cliffchi12

For anyone who accepted a spot in the program and claimed to be a California resident, did you just get an email from the Registrar's Office about needing to send them additional documentation to prove your residency? The subject line says this is the second email they've sent me about proving my residency, but I checked my spam folder and couldn't find the first email.


----------

